# E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario



## Lupus (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin mal wieder in Sachen Elektomotor unterwegs! Wer kann mir was zum genannten Motor sagen? Gibt es Schwächen Maken hat ihn jemand zuverlässig im Einsatz??

Ich kenne den Hersteller überhaupt nicht...auch dazu wären mir Informationen willkommen!!
Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Hey!
Also erstmal sieht dieser Motor wirklich gut aus. Er hat alles was ein Motor braucht und er ist für diesen Preis akzeptabel. 

Aber wieso kein Endura 55?! Die Teile haben doch eine gute Verarbeitung und eine entsprechende Qualität. Dazu kommt das sie schon sehr lange auf dem Markt sind. Und zu jedem Motor gibt es auch Ersatzteile. Und sie kosten genauso viel wie dein ausgesuchter Motor. 

Gruß


----------



## Lupus (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Ganz ehrlich wie der Motor aussieht ist ir soetwas von hupe

Mich interessiert nur de Qualität und alle eventuellen Nachteile/Vorteile!

Ich hab derzeit die Möglichkeit das genannte Modell für 190.- neu zu bekommen...das scheint mir ein unschlagbares Angebot zu sein...wenn der Motor was taugt!! Und genau das muss ich wissen! Schließlich sind 190Euro für einen otor der nach zwei Einsätzen im Eimer ist auch verschwendetes Geld und hilft mir im Urlaub auch nicht weiter!!!!;+


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Okay das stimmt ! 
Von der Qualität sieht er genauso aus wie die des Minn Kota's. Habe ihn aber leider nicht. Bei 190€ würde ich auch überlegen. Ich denke aber das dieser Motor sein Geld wert ist, da er die gleichen Funktionen des Minn Kota's auch hat und genauso viel kostet !

Gruß


----------



## Lupus (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Hi,
heißt dann wohl, du kennst den Motor nur vom Bild...genau wie ich auch??????


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Jaa  Tut mir Leid !
Ich hab vergessen das hinzuschreiben bei meiner 1. Antwort ...


----------



## Der Hille (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Von den werten laut google und den Ersatzteilen her ist er so zimlich baugleich mit meinem motorguide fw-ht 54


----------



## Der Hille (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Oder??


----------



## argon08 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

hier mal ne alternative zum noname
http://www.yatego.com/edelsoft/p,4aabea2499,4a5af3f910a4b3_9,rhino-thunder-t5-bootsmotor---elektroau%C3%9Fenborder
kostet unwesentlich mehr aber dafür hat man auch einen markenprodukt
das ganze steht momentan unter ausverkauft aber wenn man etwas rumgoogled bekommt man ihn soagar etwas günstiger hab ich schon meine ich für 239 gesehen!


----------



## argon08 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

http://www.sea-sports.de/Wassersportrhino-thunder-elektro-aussenborder-bootsmotor-p-2947-3.html
hier mal ein alternativ preis zu was dieser motor sonst so vertrieben wird!


----------



## Der Hille (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Des Rhino Angebot ist ja echt Super.
Aber sagt man im nicht auch nach das er einen sehr hohen verbrauch hat??


----------



## Lupus (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Vor allem sagt man von den Rhinomotoren das sie super anfällig sind! Hab hier schon von etlichen Besitzern gehört die große Probleme mit ihren hatten! Von daher ist das keine Alternative!!

Ich glaube auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass der E-Thrust ein Noname Produkt sit wenn ich es richtig verstehe handelt es sich um ein Gerät was von Svendsenn Vertrieben wird und die sind ja schon n bißchen größer!|kopfkrat


----------



## marcus7 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Habe glaub ich denselben. Nur unter dem Namen "Watersnake" bei ebay gekauft.

Bis auf das Steuergehäuse sehen sie identisch aus.

Ich glaub die meisten werden alle in einer Bude produziert (Minn Mota mal ausgenommen) und vom Händler kommen da versch. 
Steuergehäuse drauf.

Ist (falls er technisch wirlich derselbe sein sollte) auch identisch mit dem Rhino.

Kann mir auch schwer vorstellen das da jeder seinen "eigenen" E-Motor baut. Wäre wohl zu teuer.

Kann ja kein Zufall sein das bei den angesprochenen Motoren äußerlich alles 1:1 ist. Innen wirds zu 99% genauso aussehen.


Ich hatte mit meinem bisher kaum Probleme, benutze ihn allerdings auch nur ca. 20 mal im Jahr.

mfg


----------



## Lupus (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Moin,

tja ich brauch ihn eigentlich nur im Urlaub...aber wie das halt so ist, ein defekter Motor hilft da auch nicht wirklich!
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die Motoren etlicher Firmen nur verschieden gelabelt werden.... 

Bleibt abzuwarten ob sich noch jemand zur Qualität des Motors äußern kann!!!!


Gruß
Lupus


----------



## marcus7 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Habe von nem Bekannten gehört das ihm der Motor als "Rhino-Variante"  schon mal durchgebrannt ist, allerdings hatte er da auch sehr lange Zeit am Stück auf voller Leistung gefahren.

Ansonsten machst du da nicht viel falsch, wenn du ihn eh nicht regelmäßig im Einsatz hast.
Zur Not kannst ihn im Schadenfall auch umtauschen.

Wie gesagt meiner hält auch noch.
Hatte übrigens nur 140 bezahlt.


mfg


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Entweder Du sparst am Geld - oder an Sorgen und Nervenkitzel (wenn Dir die Mühle mitten auf nem 1200ha Gewässer durchbrennt, hast Du beides - versprochen!)...

Kaufe MinnKota oder Yamaha - bist Du frei von Sorgen und Ärger (auch nach etlichen Jahren noch). |supergri
Und sind wir mal ehrlich? 100,- Euro mehr ist jetzt auch keine Welt (wieviel gibst Du für Ruten/ Rollen/ Bissanzeiger/ Zelt/ etc. aus?). :g


----------



## marcus7 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Entweder Du sparst am Geld - oder an Sorgen und Nervenkitzel (wenn Dir die Mühle mitten auf nem 1200ha Gewässer durchbrennt, hast Du beides - versprochen!)...
> 
> Kaufe MinnKota oder Yamaha - bist Du frei von Sorgen und Ärger (auch nach etlichen Jahren noch). |supergri
> Und sind wir mal ehrlich? 100,- Euro mehr ist jetzt auch keine Welt (wieviel gibst Du für Ruten/ Rollen/ Bissanzeiger/ Zelt/ etc. aus?). :g





Für große Gewässer definitiv empfehlenswert #6.

Ist dir das schon passiert Foolish?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ist dir das schon passiert Foolish?


Ich sach nur Senftenberger See... |rolleyes

Ja, ok - ich hätte halt gleich mim Benziner fahren sollen. Aber es war ein ruhiger, sonniger Tag. Und wenn Du 10-12 Stunden auf dem Boot hängst ist der Benziner einfach nur nervig und laut... |uhoh:
Die kalte Lötstelle war dann zuhause schnell gefunden und repariert - nur um 4 Wochen später auf dem nächsten See gleich eine Neue ausfindig zu machen! :v
Nachdem ich dann ALLE nachgelötet habe, läuft das Teil heute (3,5 Jahre später) immer noch. Allerdings steht er auch nur noch als Backup zum Yamaha (andere Liga) in der Garage. :g
Ich kenne übrigens noch zwei Leute die das gleiche Problem mit ihren Rhinos hatten (unterschiedliche Serien unterschiedlicher Baujahre).


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Offtopic:
Ach du warst schon auf den Senftenberger See auf Karpfen unterwegs?! Ich wohne ja auch dort in der Nähe. 
Hast du etwas Großes fangen können?! 

Gruß


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> Ach du warst schon auf den Senftenberger See auf Karpfen unterwegs?! Ich wohne ja auch dort in der Nähe.
> Hast du etwas Großes fangen können?!


Äääh, nee... ich war dort Arbeiten, nicht Angeln. 
Und in der Nähe wohne ich auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## Lupus (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Schon klar das man lieber bessere Qualität kaufen sollte....wenn ich da nicht noch den ein oder anderen Posten auf der Liste hätte würde ich sicher zu Minn Kota greifen allerdings gibt es da wohl nix in ab 40lbs und 250.-!! Das ist halt das Problem! Dann kommen ja auch nocht Batterie und Ladegerät sowie Schwimmweste hinzu! Tja und das wäre dann nur das Boot! Wie gesagt die Liste ist noch länger!

Ich benötige den Motor jetzt erstmal zum auslegen der Ruten nicht umbedingt zum Transport des gesamten Tackels...!


Irgendwo muss ich halt ein wenig sparen....

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*



Lupus schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss ich halt ein wenig sparen....


Rudern? Gibt obendrein noch dicke Arme...


----------



## Lupus (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Na klar du Sportskanone das werde ich auch sicher tun....allerdings hab ich mir dann auch überlegt ....8 Ruten rausfahren....da kann auch schonmal ein Motor hilfreich sein!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*



> Äääh, nee... ich war dort Arbeiten, nicht Angeln.
> Und in der Nähe wohne ich auch nicht wirklich...



Achso ! 
So ein Job will ich auch haben.


----------



## marcus7 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Rudern? Gibt obendrein noch dicke Arme...


  Wenn schon nen schönen V-Lat.

Lupus ich glaube in deinem Fall solltest Du mit dem Motor glücklich werden.
Finde meinen für den Preis bis jetzt auch okay.

Ich glaube Foolish nutzt das Ding deutlich öfter als wir, daher macht es in seinem Fall auch Sinn auf beste Qualität zu setzen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: E-Thrust Elektro-Aussenbord-Motor 55lbs Vario*

Da hast Du sicher Recht @ Marcus! 



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Achso !
> So ein Job will ich auch haben.


Mussu inner Schule gut aufpassen, dann wird das schon...  |supergri


----------

